
Lyft Seizes on Uber's Struggles as Bookings and Ridership Soar, Losses Shrink - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-27/lyft-bookings-and-ridership-soar-while-losses-shrink
======
throwaway90125
Absent numbers showing a decline in Uber numbers, there is absolutely nothing
here that suggests that Lyft's growth here is anything but organic growth.

Are there any market share figures that show what the title claims?

